# Medicals to passport request?



## pocobear6 (Jul 20, 2011)

Hi, we are applying for residency via the Provincial Nominee Program. We have our PNP approval (took around 6 months middle part of last year). We submitted our PR Forms to Buffalo in December last year. Last week we got our instructions to go for a medical. We are going tomorrow. My question is, does anyone have a rough idea of how long it is currently taking for the passport request to come thru after the medicals have been done (assuming all is well with medicals)? 

We submitted our police checks, both UK and Canadian with our application, and haven't been asked to provide new ones. I think that between medicals and request for passports the FBI Background check is carried out? Anyone know if that is right?

We have lived in Vancouver for 3 years.

Thanks!


----------

